# Random BSOD crashes on new Acer Aspire Windows 8 Laptop



## BinaryPill (Jan 20, 2013)

Hi,

Over the past few days, I have been experiencing random crashes on my Acer Aspire V3-571G. These can result in blue screens, though some of the have caused glitched graphics to appear on screen before freezing. Also, after crashing, it is very difficult to boot up the computer again. Even the BIOS fails to display sometimes. When it does finally boot, everything pretty much runs as normal. Though these crashes have happened in other circumstances, most of them have been during web browsing.

BlueScreenView suggests different things have crashed in all cases and I've been struggling with symbols with windbg. Windows Memory Diagnostic seems to hang when performing the extensive test. I'm struggling to get memtest86+ to work, though I have a bootable USB ready to go. Currently running a full virus scan with McAfee which has shown nothing currently at 77%. The quick scan did not detect anything either

Not sure whether this is useful or not, but when I first got the computer, the internet kept on dropping out and I needed to download a new driver. I haven't had any problems since. Thought it might be useful to say I was experiencing issues with drivers immediately.

Attached is a zip with everything as described in the post 'Blue Screen of Death (BSOD) Posting Instructions - Windows 8, Windows 7 & Vista.' There are three minidump files, though it has crashed more than this

Anyway, the questions that that post wanted answering:
OS: Microsoft Windows 8
x64 based PC
This is the original OS installed on the system
I have had the system (and the OS) for almost a month. The cashes started about 5 days ago.

CPU: Intel Core i5-3120M 2.5GHz, 2 Cores, 4 Logical Processors
Video Card: NVIDIA GeForce GT 630M
Motherboard: Cannot seem to find it, could you tell me where I could?
Power Supply: LITEON Technology Corporation (Cannot find wattage)


System Manufacturer: Acer
Exact Model Number: V3-571G-53218G75MakkMFG


----------



## writhziden (Jul 23, 2012)

*Recommendations:*
Crashes primarily point to a DirectX/graphics card related problem. DirectX comes installed with Windows, so this may indicate Windows corruption. It may also be that you have corrupted drivers or a graphics card hardware problem.


*If you are overclocking any hardware, please stop.*


Run a system file check to check Windows for corruption: 
Click *Start Menu*
Click *All Programs*
Click *Accessories*
Right click *Command Prompt*
Click *Run as administrator*
Type

```
sfc /scannow
```
 and press *Enter*
Once it is complete, make note of the message. If it says *Windows Resource Protection did not find any integrity violations.*, restart your computer and post back
If the message *does not say* *Windows Resource Protection did not find any integrity violations.*, restart your computer and do steps 1-6 again.
You may need to do steps 1-6 *up to three times* with a restart in between each run to resolve all corrupted files. 
If you still have corrupted files after a fourth run, post back here with the following:
Click *Start Menu*
Click *Computer*
Open your *C: drive*
Open *Windows*
Open *Logs*
Open *CBS*
Copy and paste CBS.log or CBS (it may not have the log extension) to a location you will remember.
Compress (zip) the CBS file and attach the .zip file to your next post.




Follow the steps for Diagnosing basic problems with DirectX. To re-install your display card drivers as outlined in the DirectX link, use the following steps.


Download the drivers you want for your display card(s)
Click Start Menu
Click Control Panel
Click Uninstall a program
For NVIDIA:
Uninstall the NVIDIA Graphics Driver (this should uninstall all NVIDIA software and drivers)
Restart your computer
Make sure NVIDIA 3D Vision Driver, NVIDIA 3D Vision Video Player, NVIDIA HD Audio Driver, and NVIDIA PhysX System Software are not still listed under Uninstall a program through Control Panel
If any remain of the above, uninstall one at a time
If asked to restart after uninstalling any of the above, do so, and continue uninstalling any remaining NVIDIA items until all are removed

Restart your computer after uninstalling drivers for all display cards
Install the driver you selected for the display cards once Windows starts

Remember to try multiple versions of the graphics drivers, download them fresh, and install the freshly downloaded drivers.​

*Outdated and Problematic Drivers:*
You should update/replace/remove the following drivers. Any drivers that are known to cause BSODs, please remove the software or remove the drivers and then remove the device; steps to do so are given after the list of outdated drivers. If you have ASACPI.sys installed, make sure it is updated and not pre-2009; pre-2009 versions are known to cause BSODs: 

*NTIDrvr.sys Mon Apr 19 19:39:04 2010 (4BCD05B8)*
NTI CD-ROM Filter Driver by NewTech Infosystems (likely a part of Acer Empowering Technology)
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*NTIDrvr.sys*

*UBHelper.sys Mon Jul 5 22:20:31 2010 (4C32AF0F)*
NTI CD &DVD-Maker or NTI Backup NOW! or NTI CD-Maker by NewTech Infosystems (usually in Acer Empowering Technology)
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*UBHelper.sys*

*mwlPSDFilter.sys Fri Mar 25 01:12:11 2011 (4D8C404B)*
EgisTec Inc. Fingerprint Biometrics
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*mwlPSDFilter.sys*

*mwlPSDNServ.sys Fri Mar 25 01:12:13 2011 (4D8C404D)*
EgisTec Inc. Fingerprint Biometrics
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*mwlPSDNServ.sys*

*mwlPSDVDisk.sys Fri Mar 25 01:12:23 2011 (4D8C4057)*
EgisTec Inc. Fingerprint Biometrics
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*mwlPSDVDisk.sys*

*k57nd60a.sys Wed Oct 19 14:17:36 2011 (4E9F3060)*
Broadcom NetLink Gigabit Ethernet NDIS6.x Unified Driver
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*k57nd60a.sys*
​To update drivers, make sure to download the drivers from the manufacturer and not using 3rd party programs. Your drivers should be found from your motherboard support site (ASUS, Gigabyte, MSI, etc.) or your vendor support site (Dell, HP, Toshiba, Sony, etc.) first. If you have devices you bought yourself, the drivers for those devices need to be downloaded from the manufacturer support site for those devices. If you need help, let us know.

To remove drivers, do so by uninstalling the device or software associated with the driver. Devices can be uninstalled through device manager, and then the device itself should be physically removed from the system if possible. Uninstall or change a program

Open Device Manager​

*3rd Party Drivers:**The following is for information purposes only.* My recommendations were given above. The drivers that follow belong to software or devices that were not developed by Microsoft. *Any drivers in red should be updated/replaced/removed.* You can find links to the driver information and where to update the drivers in the section after the code box:

```
[font=lucida console]**************************Sat Jan 19 04:52:54.705 2013 (UTC - 7:00)**************************
[COLOR=RED][B]NTIDrvr.sys                 Mon Apr 19 19:39:04 2010 (4BCD05B8)[/B][/COLOR]
[COLOR=RED][B]UBHelper.sys                Mon Jul  5 22:20:31 2010 (4C32AF0F)[/B][/COLOR]
[COLOR=RED][B]mwlPSDFilter.sys            Fri Mar 25 01:12:11 2011 (4D8C404B)[/B][/COLOR]
[COLOR=RED][B]mwlPSDNServ.sys             Fri Mar 25 01:12:13 2011 (4D8C404D)[/B][/COLOR]
[COLOR=RED][B]mwlPSDVDisk.sys             Fri Mar 25 01:12:23 2011 (4D8C4057)[/B][/COLOR]
[COLOR=RED][B]k57nd60a.sys                Wed Oct 19 14:17:36 2011 (4E9F3060)[/B][/COLOR]
GEARAspiWDM.sys             Thu May  3 13:56:17 2012 (4FA2E2E1)
RTKVHD64.sys                Tue Jun 12 04:02:32 2012 (4FD713B8)
bScsiMSa.sys                Mon Jun 18 17:20:36 2012 (4FDFB7C4)
IntcDAud.sys                Tue Jun 19 08:40:51 2012 (4FE08F73)
btath_bus.sys               Wed Jun 20 23:22:17 2012 (4FE2AF89)
btath_lwflt.sys             Wed Jun 20 23:22:36 2012 (4FE2AF9C)
btath_avdt.sys              Wed Jun 20 23:22:40 2012 (4FE2AFA0)
btath_hcrp.sys              Wed Jun 20 23:23:29 2012 (4FE2AFD1)
HECIx64.sys                 Mon Jul  2 16:14:58 2012 (4FF21D62)
iaStorA.sys                 Mon Jul  9 14:42:33 2012 (4FFB4239)
dump_iaStorA.sys            Mon Jul  9 14:42:33 2012 (4FFB4239)
BthLEEnum.sys               Wed Jul 25 20:25:02 2012 (5010AA7E)
aPs2Kb2Hid.sys              Sat Aug  4 04:19:18 2012 (501CF726)
b57xdmp.sys                 Mon Aug 13 11:59:00 2012 (50294064)
b57xdbd.sys                 Mon Aug 13 11:59:16 2012 (50294074)
bScsiSDa.sys                Tue Aug 14 12:15:16 2012 (502A95B4)
btath_rcp.sys               Fri Aug 24 09:27:40 2012 (50379D6C)
ETD.sys                     Thu Aug 30 02:47:45 2012 (503F28B1)
igdkmd64.sys                Wed Sep 26 13:49:04 2012 (50635C30)
btath_flt.sys               Thu Sep 27 03:49:09 2012 (50642115)
btath_a2dp.sys              Thu Sep 27 03:49:18 2012 (5064211E)
athw8x.sys                  Mon Oct 15 03:03:29 2012 (507BD161)
btfilter.sys                Mon Oct 22 03:58:17 2012 (508518B9)
intelppm.sys                Mon Nov  5 20:55:02 2012 (50988A16)
mfehidk.sys                 Tue Nov  6 15:47:12 2012 (50999370)
mfewfpk.sys                 Tue Nov  6 15:47:27 2012 (5099937F)
mfeapfk.sys                 Tue Nov  6 15:47:56 2012 (5099939C)
mfeavfk.sys                 Tue Nov  6 15:48:17 2012 (509993B1)
mfefirek.sys                Tue Nov  6 15:50:08 2012 (50999420)
cfwids.sys                  Tue Nov  6 15:50:41 2012 (50999441)
nvlddmkm.sys                Fri Nov 30 20:24:02 2012 (50B97852)
nvpciflt.sys                Fri Nov 30 20:24:28 2012 (50B9786C)
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
**************************Wed Jan 16 22:40:46.005 2013 (UTC - 7:00)**************************
mferkdet.sys                Tue Nov  6 15:48:31 2012 (509993BF)
[/font]
```
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*NTIDrvr.sys*
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*UBHelper.sys*
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*mwlPSDFilter.sys*
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*mwlPSDNServ.sys*
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*mwlPSDVDisk.sys*
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*k57nd60a.sys*
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*GEARAspiWDM.sys*
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*RTKVHD64.sys*
bScsiMSa.sys - this driver hasn't been added to the DRT as of this run. Please search Google/Bing for the driver if additional information is needed.
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*IntcDAud.sys*
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*btath_bus.sys*
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*btath_lwflt.sys*
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*btath_avdt.sys*
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*btath_hcrp.sys*
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*HECIx64.sys*
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*iaStorA.sys*
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*dump_iaStorA.sys*
BthLEEnum.sys - this driver hasn't been added to the DRT as of this run. Please search Google/Bing for the driver if additional information is needed.
aPs2Kb2Hid.sys - this driver hasn't been added to the DRT as of this run. Please search Google/Bing for the driver if additional information is needed.
b57xdmp.sys - this driver hasn't been added to the DRT as of this run. Please search Google/Bing for the driver if additional information is needed.
b57xdbd.sys - this driver hasn't been added to the DRT as of this run. Please search Google/Bing for the driver if additional information is needed.
bScsiSDa.sys - this driver hasn't been added to the DRT as of this run. Please search Google/Bing for the driver if additional information is needed.
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*btath_rcp.sys*
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*ETD.sys*
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*igdkmd64.sys*
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*btath_flt.sys*
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*btath_a2dp.sys*
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*athw8x.sys*
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*btfilter.sys*
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*intelppm.sys*
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*mfehidk.sys*
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*mfewfpk.sys*
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*mfeapfk.sys*
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*mfeavfk.sys*
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*mfefirek.sys*
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*cfwids.sys*
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*nvlddmkm.sys*
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*nvpciflt.sys*
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*mferkdet.sys*
​

*Analysis:**The following is for information purposes only.* The following information contains the relevant information from the blue screen analysis:

```
[font=lucida console]**************************Sat Jan 19 04:52:54.705 2013 (UTC - 7:00)**************************
Loading Dump File [F:\BSODDmpFiles\BinaryPill\Windows7_Vista_jcgriff2\011913-24015-01.dmp]
Windows 8 Kernel Version 9200 MP (4 procs) Free x64
Built by: [B]9200[/B].16461.amd64fre.win8_gdr.121119-1606
System Uptime:[B]0 days 4:39:35.447[/B]
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for win32k.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for win32k.sys
Probably caused by :[B]win32k.sys ( win32k+109f2e )[/B]
BugCheck [B]3B, {c0000005, fffff96000274f2e, fffff8801eb9bd10, 0}[/B]
BugCheck Info: [url=http://www.carrona.org/bsodindx.html#0x0000003B]SYSTEM_SERVICE_EXCEPTION (3b)[/url]
Arguments: 
Arg1: 00000000c0000005, Exception code that caused the bugcheck
Arg2: fffff96000274f2e, Address of the instruction which caused the bugcheck
Arg3: fffff8801eb9bd10, Address of the context record for the exception that caused the bugcheck
Arg4: 0000000000000000, zero.
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x3B
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  WIN8_DRIVER_FAULT
PROCESS_NAME: [B]iexplore.exe[/B]
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID: [B]0x3B_win32k+109f2e[/B]
CPUID:        "Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-3210M CPU @ 2.50GHz"
MaxSpeed:     2500
CurrentSpeed: [B]2494[/B]
  BIOS Version                  V2.04
  BIOS Release Date             09/14/2012
  Manufacturer                  Acer
  Product Name                  Aspire V3-571G
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
**************************Fri Jan 18 23:44:03.705 2013 (UTC - 7:00)**************************
Loading Dump File [F:\BSODDmpFiles\BinaryPill\Windows7_Vista_jcgriff2\011913-23078-01.dmp]
Windows 8 Kernel Version 9200 MP (4 procs) Free x64
Built by: [B]9200[/B].16461.amd64fre.win8_gdr.121119-1606
System Uptime:[B]0 days 0:31:06.414[/B]
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for win32k.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for win32k.sys
Probably caused by :[B]memory_corruption[/B]
BugCheck [B]3B, {c0000005, fffff8039ce61c99, fffff8801b2b4c50, 0}[/B]
BugCheck Info: [url=http://www.carrona.org/bsodindx.html#0x0000003B]SYSTEM_SERVICE_EXCEPTION (3b)[/url]
Arguments: 
Arg1: 00000000c0000005, Exception code that caused the bugcheck
Arg2: fffff8039ce61c99, Address of the instruction which caused the bugcheck
Arg3: fffff8801b2b4c50, Address of the context record for the exception that caused the bugcheck
Arg4: 0000000000000000, zero.
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x3B
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  CODE_CORRUPTION
PROCESS_NAME: [B]chrome.exe[/B]
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID: [B]MEMORY_CORRUPTION_ONE_BIT[/B]
CPUID:        "Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-3210M CPU @ 2.50GHz"
MaxSpeed:     2500
CurrentSpeed: [B]2494[/B]
  BIOS Version                  V2.04
  BIOS Release Date             09/14/2012
  Manufacturer                  Acer
  Product Name                  Aspire V3-571G
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
**************************Wed Jan 16 22:40:46.005 2013 (UTC - 7:00)**************************
Loading Dump File [F:\BSODDmpFiles\BinaryPill\Windows7_Vista_jcgriff2\011713-30390-01.dmp]
Windows 8 Kernel Version 9200 MP (4 procs) Free x64
Built by: [B]9200[/B].16461.amd64fre.win8_gdr.121119-1606
System Uptime:[B]0 days 18:24:02.744[/B]
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for nvlddmkm.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for nvlddmkm.sys
Probably caused by :[B]nvlddmkm.sys ( nvlddmkm+1da01b )[/B]
BugCheck [B]1E, {ffffffffc000001d, fffff88004c9901b, fffff880009a3e00, e}[/B]
BugCheck Info: [url=http://www.carrona.org/bsodindx.html#0x0000001E]KMODE_EXCEPTION_NOT_HANDLED (1e)[/url]
Arguments: 
Arg1: ffffffffc000001d, The exception code that was not handled
Arg2: fffff88004c9901b, The address that the exception occurred at
Arg3: fffff880009a3e00, Parameter 0 of the exception
Arg4: 000000000000000e, Parameter 1 of the exception
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x1E_c000001d
PROCESS_NAME: [B]System[/B]
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID: [B]0x1E_c000001d_BAD_IP_nvlddmkm+1da01b[/B]
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
[/font]
```


----------



## BinaryPill (Jan 20, 2013)

Just quickly, while running through your steps on how to fix this problem, my computer crashed six times in quick succession. Four of these resulted in new dump files being created. The others involved an abrupt restart and a blue screen 'NTFS_FILE SYSTEM' but the data collecting appeared to fail. This happened during web browsing/following instructions and during booting (the NTFS_FILE_SYSTEM crash happened immediately after the BIOS finished loading, the other after logging on). 

The final dump file happened when trying to attach the zip file to this message. I have since remade the zip file to add the new dump.

I'm attaching a new zip file containing only the four new dump files. I will keep running through (or attempting to run through) the instructions above.

Thanks for the quick reply by the way.


----------



## BinaryPill (Jan 20, 2013)

Might be getting somewhere :smile:. "Windows Resource Protection found corrupted files but did not replace all of them" (or something along those lines) is the message I got after running the system scan as indicated above. Have reset and will run it again. Will let you know if it fails to fix them all after four attempts. 

There was another crash not too long after the other six mentioned above (before I ran the system scan) but seeing as I have probably already sent too many dump files and this scan might be fixing the issue, I don't think I will bother posting it.

Thanks


----------



## writhziden (Jul 23, 2012)

McAfee with involved in two of your crashes. I advise removing it and replacing it with Windows 8's Microsoft Defender to see if the system is more stable. How to uninstall or reinstall supported McAfee products using the Consumer Products Removal tool (MCPR)​

*Re-Enable Microsoft Windows 8 Defender*
Click in the lower left corner of the desktop to open the *Start Page*. 


Type *Action Center* and click *Settings* to open Action Center.


Click on *Security* to expand the Security area.


Wait a minute to let the Security area refresh to show Security vulnerabilities.


You should see a message to *Turn on now* for Windows Defender. Click the *Turn on now* button. 


Make sure *Windows Firewall* is also turned on.


In Defender, click the *Update* tab, and then click the *Update* button.


Corruption can be the result of the crashes. It is still a good idea to fix the corruption using the system file check. You may also want to run a disk check with *Automatically fix file system errors* checked.Check a drive for errors​


----------



## BinaryPill (Jan 20, 2013)

Still getting the message "Windows Resource Protection found corrupt files but was unable to fix some of them..." after three attempts. I will attach the CBS.log file (zipped) now. I will try removing McAfee. It's only a 30 day free trial or something anyway that came with my PC.

By the way, not sure if this affects anything, but I currently have a very slow internet connection due to going over my allowed quota for the month. It will resume normal speeds on 25th January


----------



## BinaryPill (Jan 20, 2013)

Otherwise, the Direct X diagnostic thing suggested no errors, the disc check reported no errors, and the outdated drivers you referred to are reported to be up to date. 

Even though I downloaded a newer k57nd60a.sys file (created 3/10/2012), the device manager does not install it, insisting that the current driver is up-to-date. The other drivers refer to preinstalled 3rd party software including a disc writing program (NTI Media Maker 9) and a security program MyWinLocker, both of which say they are up to date and I have never used (I wasn't even aware of their existence).

McAfee has been removed and replaced with windows defender. I will let you know of any other progress. A quick scan showed no threats.


----------



## writhziden (Jul 23, 2012)

CBS looks clean to me. Interesting that you encountered a message that stated it was unable to repair all corruption. Curious...


Don't worry too much about the driver updates unless you continue to have problems. Your crashes could very well be due to McAfee; it wouldn't be the first time McAfee led to blue screens.


----------



## BinaryPill (Jan 20, 2013)

Just blue screened again browsing the web:sad:. It was another 'KMODE_EXCEPTION_NOT_HANDLED' and a dump file was not created. The graphics also glitched this time and I had two failed boots. For the sake of having as much info as possible, I will attach the dump file from earlier today that I did not add before. This happened not too long after my posting of the other additional dumps.

Any ideas?


----------



## BinaryPill (Jan 20, 2013)

...and another crash. This time literally doing nothing but idling on the desktop (though Google Chrome may have been minimized). No problems rebooting this time.

Importantly, a new dump file was created. This is the first dump file after uninstalling McAfee. Sorry for bombarding you with these.

Also, yet another crash type 'DRIVER_IQRL_LESS_THAN_OR_NOT_EQUAL' giving a total of six unique bug codes. (the dump file posted before this one was APC_INDEX_MISMATCH)

Should I be disabling NVIDIA drivers?


----------



## BinaryPill (Jan 20, 2013)

Tried reinstalling NVIDIA graphics drivers. Will see if that solves anything, as nvlddmkm.sys was causing some of the crashes.

Also, for some reason windbg is working for me where it was not before.

As, the system diagnostic thing that said it was not resolving all corrupted files seems to stop at 51%.

Edit: I think I did this incorrectly and almost removed the NVIDIA display adapter . Uninstalling from the 'Uninstall and change programs' on the control panel.


----------



## BinaryPill (Jan 20, 2013)

Leaving NVIDIA off altogether today. If I don't crash again, I will install the newest drivers (even though I think they were already up to date). Something may have been corrupted I suppose. Have been able to play intensive games without issue even after my PC started crashing, so it would be odd if this was the issue. Anyway, I'm trying


----------



## BinaryPill (Jan 20, 2013)

Nope, crashed again without NVIDIA drivers. Seriously running out of ideas. Perhaps time to take it in to where I bought it and see if warranty covers it? 

Here are two more dump files anyway.

Edit: Just checked device manager and its still there, even though it wasn't before. Does this auto-update itself or something? Might try and install the version I downloaded. It is 310.90 as opposed to 306.97.


----------



## writhziden (Jul 23, 2012)

The most recent crashes point to a hard disk related problem. This could mean hard disk corruption, bad sectors, a failing hard disk, Windows files or registry corruption, viruses, or memory problems. 
*If you are overclocking any hardware, please stop.*


Run Disk Check with both boxes checked for all HDDs. Post back your logs for the checks after finding them using Event Viewer. In Event Viewer, expand *Windows Logs*, click *Application* to let it load, right click *Application* and click *Find...*. Search for *chkdsk* or *wininit* to find the logs.
For any drives that do not give the message: 
Windows has checked the file system and found no problems​run disk check again as above. In other words, if it says: 
Windows has made corrections to the file system​after running the disk check, run the disk check again.Check a drive for errors

Open Event Viewer​

Run all Basic tests with SeaTools: S.M.A.R.T. Check, Short Drive Self Test, Drive Information, Short Generic, and Long Generic. Run the tests for all HDDs. SeaTools for Windows

SeaTools for DOS

Hard Drive (HDD) Diagnostics ​
 Bootable Hard Drive Diagnostics​

Run a system file check to check Windows for corruption: 
Click *Start Menu*
Click *All Programs*
Click *Accessories*
Right click *Command Prompt*
Click *Run as administrator*
Type

```
sfc /scannow
```
 and press *Enter*
Once it is complete, make note of the message. If it says *Windows Resource Protection did not find any integrity violations.*, restart your computer and post back
If the message *does not say* *Windows Resource Protection did not find any integrity violations.*, restart your computer and do steps 1-6 again.
You may need to do steps 1-6 *up to three times* with a restart in between each run to resolve all corrupted files. 
If you still have corrupted files after a fourth run, post back here with the following:
Click *Start Menu*
Click *Computer*
Open your *C: drive*
Open *Windows*
Open *Logs*
Open *CBS*
Copy and paste CBS.log or CBS (it may not have the log extension) to a location you will remember.
Compress (zip) the CBS file and attach the .zip file to your next post.



Download and install Malwarebytes, update it, *do not start the free trial*, and then run a full scan. Also run a full scan with your antivirus software installed on your system. If you do not have antivirus software installed, I recommend:
Microsoft Security Essentials coupled with Malwarebytes. *Do not start the free trial of Malwarebytes.* Just use the standalone version, update it, and scan your computer once a week with Malwarebytes and with Microsoft Security Essentials.Malwarebytes : Free anti-malware download

Microsoft Security Essentials - Microsoft Windows​
 Make sure to update the security software before running the full scan.


Run Memtest86+ for at least 7-10 passes. It may take up to 22 passes to find problems. Make sure to run it once after the system has been on for a few hours and is warm, and then also run it again when the system has been off for a few hours and is cold.Test RAM With Memtest86+​
Also, in case Memtest86+ misses anything and comes up with no errors, run the extended version of the Windows Memory Diagnostics Tool for at least five passes. You may want to run both Memtest86+ and the Windows Memory Diagnostics Tool overnight since they take a long time to complete (run them an hour before bed each of the next two nights and check before going to sleep that they are still running).Diagnosing memory problems on your computer​


*Analysis:**The following is for information purposes only.* The following information contains the relevant information from the blue screen analysis:

```
[font=lucida console]**************************Mon Jan 21 22:35:47.020 2013 (UTC - 7:00)**************************
Loading Dump File [E:\BSODDmpFiles\BinaryPill\012213-24593-01.dmp]
Windows 8 Kernel Version 9200 MP (4 procs) Free x64
Built by: [B]9200[/B].16461.amd64fre.win8_gdr.121119-1606
System Uptime:[B]0 days 0:01:43.788[/B]
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for win32k.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for win32k.sys
Probably caused by :[B]memory_corruption[/B]
BugCheck [B]24, {b50019060b, fffff8801c08b8c8, fffff8801c08b100, fffff88001ae1db7}[/B]
BugCheck Info: [url=http://www.carrona.org/bsodindx.html#0x00000024]NTFS_FILE_SYSTEM (24)[/url]
Arguments: 
Arg1: 000000b50019060b
Arg2: fffff8801c08b8c8
Arg3: fffff8801c08b100
Arg4: fffff88001ae1db7
PROCESS_NAME: [B]System[/B]
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x24
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  CODE_CORRUPTION
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID: [B]MEMORY_CORRUPTION_ONE_BIT[/B]
CPUID:        "Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-3210M CPU @ 2.50GHz"
MaxSpeed:     2500
CurrentSpeed: [B]2494[/B]
  BIOS Version                  V2.04
  BIOS Release Date             09/14/2012
  Manufacturer                  Acer
  Product Name                  Aspire V3-571G
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
**************************Mon Jan 21 22:21:12.167 2013 (UTC - 7:00)**************************
Loading Dump File [E:\BSODDmpFiles\BinaryPill\012213-22312-01.dmp]
Windows 8 Kernel Version 9200 MP (4 procs) Free x64
Built by: [B]9200[/B].16461.amd64fre.win8_gdr.121119-1606
System Uptime:[B]0 days 0:07:53.934[/B]
Probably caused by :[B]fltmgr.sys ( fltmgr!FltpPerformPreCallbacks+41b )[/B]
BugCheck [B]1E, {ffffffffc0000005, fffff8800167093b, 0, 21}[/B]
BugCheck Info: [url=http://www.carrona.org/bsodindx.html#0x0000001E]KMODE_EXCEPTION_NOT_HANDLED (1e)[/url]
Arguments: 
Arg1: ffffffffc0000005, The exception code that was not handled
Arg2: fffff8800167093b, The address that the exception occurred at
Arg3: 0000000000000000, Parameter 0 of the exception
Arg4: 0000000000000021, Parameter 1 of the exception
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x1E_c0000005_R
PROCESS_NAME: [B]svchost.exe[/B]
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID: [B]0x1E_c0000005_R_fltmgr!FltpPerformPreCallbacks[/B]
CPUID:        "Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-3210M CPU @ 2.50GHz"
MaxSpeed:     2500
CurrentSpeed: [B]2494[/B]
  BIOS Version                  V2.04
  BIOS Release Date             09/14/2012
  Manufacturer                  Acer
  Product Name                  Aspire V3-571G
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
**************************Mon Jan 21 00:22:07.648 2013 (UTC - 7:00)**************************
Loading Dump File [E:\BSODDmpFiles\BinaryPill\012113-22718-01.dmp]
Windows 8 Kernel Version 9200 MP (4 procs) Free x64
Built by: [B]9200[/B].16461.amd64fre.win8_gdr.121119-1606
System Uptime:[B]0 days 0:56:16.415[/B]
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for nvlddmkm.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for nvlddmkm.sys
Probably caused by :[B]nvlddmkm.sys ( nvlddmkm+1ffde5 )[/B]
BugCheck [B]D1, {58001aa8, e, 0, fffff88005003de5}[/B]
BugCheck Info: [url=http://www.carrona.org/bsodindx.html#0x000000D1]DRIVER_IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL (d1)[/url]
Arguments: 
Arg1: 0000000058001aa8, memory referenced
Arg2: 000000000000000e, IRQL
Arg3: 0000000000000000, value 0 = read operation, 1 = write operation
Arg4: fffff88005003de5, address which referenced memory
BUGCHECK_STR:  AV
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  WIN8_DRIVER_FAULT
PROCESS_NAME: [B]System[/B]
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID: [B]AV_nvlddmkm+1ffde5[/B]
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
**************************Sun Jan 20 15:31:58.872 2013 (UTC - 7:00)**************************
Loading Dump File [E:\BSODDmpFiles\BinaryPill\012113-31890-01.dmp]
Windows 8 Kernel Version 9200 MP (4 procs) Free x64
Built by: [B]9200[/B].16461.amd64fre.win8_gdr.121119-1606
System Uptime:[B]0 days 0:09:56.641[/B]
Probably caused by :[B]ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt!KiSystemServiceExit+24b )[/B]
BugCheck [B]1, {7fa39052e1a, 0, ffff, fffff8801a4e6b80}[/B]
BugCheck Info: [url=http://www.carrona.org/bsodindx.html#0x00000001]APC_INDEX_MISMATCH (1)[/url]
Arguments: 
Arg1: 000007fa39052e1a, Address of system call function or worker routine
Arg2: 0000000000000000, Thread->ApcStateIndex
Arg3: 000000000000ffff, (Thread->SpecialApcDisable << 16) | Thread->KernelApcDisable
Arg4: fffff8801a4e6b80, Call type (0 - system call, 1 - worker routine)
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x1
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  WIN8_DRIVER_FAULT
PROCESS_NAME: [B]svchost.exe[/B]
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID: [B]0x1_SysCallNum_21_nt!KiSystemServiceExit[/B]
CPUID:        "Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-3210M CPU @ 2.50GHz"
MaxSpeed:     2500
CurrentSpeed: [B]2494[/B]
  BIOS Version                  V2.04
  BIOS Release Date             09/14/2012
  Manufacturer                  Acer
  Product Name                  Aspire V3-571G
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨[/FONT]
```


----------



## BinaryPill (Jan 20, 2013)

I have had problems running memtest86+. I have made a bootable USB file following the installer, but the test fails to boot and windows 8 boots. When I press F12 to select what to boot, 'Windows Boot Manager' is the only option. I have also tried with a CD with similar results. I put the USB on an older computer (HP Compaq) and it booted the test without issue.

SeaTools for Windows also seems to be incompatible with Windows 8. The link for DOS seems to not work.

I have ran the system file check before and the result is always the same (stops at 51%). The disc check found no errors and never has. 

All the while, this laptop keeps crashing. It's been particularly bad today, though a lot of the crashes have involved glitched graphics and not many dump files. I've attached them.

I am also attaching a new zip containing every dump file so far (15 of them), as there are so many zips that it is getting ridiculous, and having it all in one place might be better.

Looking to take this back to the store where I bought it tomorrow, as it appears memory related and no drivers are sticking out as causes


----------



## BinaryPill (Jan 20, 2013)

Downloaded malwarebytes anti-malware and performing a scan overnight. It did get through before I had another crash involving glitched graphics.

It might be worth noting as a general rule, the laptop will be stable over long periods of time, then crash, often not recording minidumps, then have a series of crashes over a very quick period of time, perhaps as a consequence of files corrupted by the first crash in the series, before it becomes stable again. The system up-time in windbg might be vital here as crashes where the system has been more stable might be more useful in pointing out the cause. Of course, you probably already know that or know that this idea is completely wrong.

Tried to burn a copy of the DOS version of SeaTools to disc, but, like memtest86+, it will not boot. Any help here?


----------



## writhziden (Jul 23, 2012)

To boot from CD/USB:


Save any open work and close all windows


Move your mouse to the lower right corner of the screen


Click on *Settings* (the gear wheel at the bottom of the options that show up when the mouse moves to the lower right corner)


Click *Change PC settings*


Click *General*


Scroll down to *Advanced Startup* and click on *Restart now*


In the advanced startup *Choose an option* screen, choose *Use a device*


Choose your EFI boot device you are trying to boot from.



-----


----------



## BinaryPill (Jan 20, 2013)

The only options I seem to have in 'advanced boot' are 'continue' which just boots to windows 8, 'troubleshoot' and 'turn off PC.' I've tried looking around the troubleshoot menu and have found nothing. Malwarebytes in meantime scanned for about 9 hours before I had another blue screen. I know it had found nothing about 7 hours in and a quick scan also found nothing


----------



## BinaryPill (Jan 20, 2013)

Windows Defender found a potential threat in some adware called 'pricegong.' Though there is a good chance this has nothing to do with my crashes (it would have been picked up earlier), I thought it might be worth posting. Removing the adware.


----------



## BinaryPill (Jan 20, 2013)

BinaryPill said:


> Windows Defender found a potential threat in some adware called 'pricegong.' Though there is a good chance this has nothing to do with my crashes (it would have been picked up earlier), I thought it might be worth posting. Removing the adware.


Edit: Windows Defender fails to remove the adware. Though this is unrelated to the BSODs, is there a program that removes the adware successfully?


----------



## BinaryPill (Jan 20, 2013)

Got the computer to boot up memtest by changing some boot option in the BIOS set up page from UHCI (or something like that) to Legacy.


----------



## BinaryPill (Jan 20, 2013)

BinaryPill said:


> Edit: Windows Defender fails to remove the adware. Though this is unrelated to the BSODs, is there a program that removes the adware successfully?


Coming to think of it, this adware could very well be the cause. From what I've read, it's simply a program that loads ads against the user's will on web browsers. Many of my blue screens and crashes have come on web browsers. It might be a program designed for windows 7 that causes chaos when installed on windows 8. Keep in mind you have not got data for every crash I've had as some do not generate dump files. By the way, I did not intentionally download the program and I do not know when it was downloaded

In other news, memtest seems to be not detecting any errors. I will only run it for 2 passes for now and maybe more later. I am currently posting on an iPod touch.


----------



## BinaryPill (Jan 20, 2013)

The so-called 'malicious' program came packaged with its own uninstaller oddly enough and the program is not off the computer. The computer then crashed four time afterwards, implying that was not causing the crashes

Still struggling to get SeaTools for DOS to work. It boots correctly now, but it does not detect my hard drive. Memtest86+ passed for two tests over about two hours of time. I will test this more perhaps overnight.

I have had more crashes, though I won't upload any more dump files unless you ask me to, they all seem to be blamed on memory corruption or some random Windows Kernel file now in Windbg.

If I could get SeaTools to work though, it might help me out.


----------



## writhziden (Jul 23, 2012)

If you cannot get SeaTools to work, try other bootable hard disk diagnostic tools. Hard Drive Diagnostic Procedure​

And please post your latest crash reports. http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...ons-windows-8-windows-7-and-vista-452654.html​

-----


----------



## BinaryPill (Jan 20, 2013)

Will run Western Digital Data Life Guard Diagnostics after posting this. I will probably run the quick test now and the extended test overnight.

Otherwise, here are the new dumps. I also re-did the thing I did when first posting here (i.e. the 'BSOD Posting Intructions' thing) and am posting those result. I'm not sure if doing this is useful, or whether I should be doing this every time I send new dumps, but I will post them now, along with a zip containing only new dumps (6 of them, all about the same time).


----------



## BinaryPill (Jan 20, 2013)

Ran the WD Data Lifeguard extended test and it passed.


----------



## BinaryPill (Jan 20, 2013)

BinaryPill said:


> The so-called 'malicious' program came packaged with its own uninstaller oddly enough and the program is not off the computer.


Correction: "...and the program is NOW off the computer." Typos.


----------



## BinaryPill (Jan 20, 2013)

A new dump file. An awful lot of SPECIAL_POOL_DETECTED_DATA_CORRUPTION lately.


----------



## BinaryPill (Jan 20, 2013)

Something strange showed up at the start of memtest where what appeared to be a huge bunch of error messages quickly appeared before the computer quickly reset. The computer was having boot issues again before this. I have booted the memtest again and it is running fine to this point. Leaving it on overnight.


----------



## writhziden (Jul 23, 2012)

The latest crashes strongly implicate the hard disk as the cause. Let us know what is found with the WD diagnostics.


Also, for Memtest86+, make sure to check the RAM when it is cold and when it is warm. RAM can behave differently in different situations. 

Are you using Memtest86+ 4.20? 



-----


----------



## BinaryPill (Jan 20, 2013)

BinaryPill said:


> Ran the WD Data Lifeguard extended test and it passed.


Also, yes I am using memtest86+ v4.20. I woke up to an off computer after running the test overnight. Disappointing but also indicates something if going wrong. It was definitely connected to power the whole time. Also see my last post about the memtest run I did that crashed in seconds.


----------



## BinaryPill (Jan 20, 2013)

Memtest appears to have crashed again (the comopter is on, but the monitor is black and nothing that I can do revives it. Safe to say its hardware causing this?


----------



## BinaryPill (Jan 20, 2013)

Now I've had one where I've seen glitched graphics 27 seconds. It the reset itself to a state where nothing displayed.


----------



## BinaryPill (Jan 20, 2013)

Memtest is definitely coming up with errors now. It seems odd though. Once one error is detected, every part of the RAM seems to report errors. The error count reaches a little over 300000 (at the most) and then the computer resets. The sceond hexadecimal digit is always off by one (though there are exceptions where everything will be off, such as 'ffffffff' being returned as '00000000.' There seems to be no logic as to when the errors start, though, much like my blue screens, there are many that come early in the test, with the occasional few running for longer.


----------



## BinaryPill (Jan 20, 2013)

Finally getting one that's not crashing. It seems that, at least at one point, every fourth address was crashing. This was around the 4020 MB mark. This happened for about 1.5 million errors and then stopped. Now, various random addresses are failing. Currently at 1587883 errors.


----------



## BinaryPill (Jan 20, 2013)

Naturally on its second run through, memtest finds no errors. I get the idea though. This in one way or another is a hardware fault. Unacceptable on a computer that is not even a month old really. Taking it back for a replacement if warranty covers it.


----------



## writhziden (Jul 23, 2012)

Any error in Memtest86+ is one too many. I agree: return it to the manufacturer under warranty and ask for a replacement. Try not to let them talk you into a repair; most companies will replace component by component through trial and error and leave you without a system for much of your warranty period if you allow them to repair instead of replace the machine. 



-----


----------



## BinaryPill (Jan 20, 2013)

Thanks for your support. I have a fresh replacement.


----------



## writhziden (Jul 23, 2012)

That is excellent news! Let us know if the new RAM provides more stability for you. :-}



-----


----------



## Auralius (Feb 3, 2013)

Hey Writhzidin, Im having a similar issue, could I get you to take a look at my post and tell me what you think?

http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...atools-issues-as-well-685617.html#post4032694


----------

